# Food safety news link.



## Rings Я Us (Sep 23, 2017)

This link should be in everyone's pc or phone bookmarks.

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/sections/foodborne-illness-outbreaks/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 24, 2017)

[emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------

